# The Manhattan Club Owners Web Site



## jaymax (Jan 15, 2010)

Just recently, some of the owners of The Manhattan Club developed their own web site.  It is http://tmcnyowners.com.  This web site is for information sharing.  The web site also provides a means for other Manhattan Club owners to become members (free) of the M/Club Owners/renters Groups and owners are enco uraged to join!!  We would welcome you and your input!

 :whoopie:


----------

